# TSB PI0285 (radio issues)



## tnmats (Dec 2, 2010)

This post is likely most aimed at ChevyMgr:

I've had some issues with the radio in my wife's Equinox and a few in my Cruze, namely some Bluetooth connection issues in my car and in hers a strange occasional calendar date being off by 1 day (seems to happen when the month changes). 

I saw a TSB PI0285 in a GM TechLink article and was wondering if the software update would address both vehicles. I checked the TSB thread first and didn't see that one posted.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

If that update is not already loaded into your vehicle, it would probably fix the issues. Thanks for finding the TSB, I loaded it up to the site.


----------



## tnmats (Dec 2, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> If that update is not already loaded into your vehicle, it would probably fix the issues. Thanks for finding the TSB, I loaded it up to the site.


Thank you so much for posting these. That's quite a list of fixes for 1 update for multiple vehicles! I'm not sure though if that covers either of our cars. Neither has the NAV system in them and that bulletin seems to be for vehicles with navigation.

The issues aren't urgent so I'll wait until the cars are taken in for routine service. The one that's most perplexing is the day lost in the Nox's calendar feature. It only seems to happen when the months change. I realized when it happened again last week that the car wasn't driven on the 1st. That might be the pattern, that the car isn't driven on the day (perhaps last day into 1st day?) when the month changes. It's not consistent so that makes it more difficult to troubleshoot.

And her vehicle hasn't had this update installed nor has mine. The only ones for hers were the 2 TCM and 1 ECM updates, along with an update for HVAC/defroster issues (used to be a module swap but GM switched to a software patch). Haven't had any updates in mine yet.

Still, thanks for all of the great information you've put on line. I rarely if ever see TSBs published. I always thought they were state secrets.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I would say it won't help if you don't have a NAV radio. But not all software updates are put into bulletins. Sometimes when you pull up the VIN Config screen it will show an update for a particular problem.


----------

